# Opera 12.15 is not running



## mybox_and (Apr 23, 2013)

My apologies if my post is duplicated or a solution exists already.

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE GENERIC i386

I've installed native FreeBSD Opera 12.15 as follows:
`# cd /usr/ports/www/opera/`
`# make install clean`
I try to start Opera by following way: Start KDE button - Application - Internet - Opera.
During a short time a pointer with the Opera logo appears on the screen, then disappears and Opera doesn't run. Which setting should be checked to run Opera?

Thank you for your suggestions and tips.

Kind regards.


----------



## tyson (Apr 23, 2013)

Probably solution is as follows from a notice in the UPDATING file for the port:


> 20121128:
> AFFECTS: Users of www/opera
> AUTHOR: itetcu@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## Beastie (Apr 23, 2013)

1. Run Opera from a terminal and check for errors
2. If you already have an Opera profile in ~/.opera, rename it and try to start Opera again
3. Download the latest package from the official website, extract it and run `% ./opera`


----------



## mybox_and (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear sirs! Thank you for your brilliant suggestions! I use KDE4 and got a message

```
libpng error: incorrect data check
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

My apologies to @Beastie, that I didn't implement your solutions. A solution provided by @tyson solved the problem. Anyway the topic has been added into my bookmarks.

Gents, tons of thanks for your attention to my post. The problem is solved.

Best regards.


----------

